# Manzanita wood aquascape- your views?



## fishkeeper (11 Aug 2009)

Hi all

Now im back from my holiday I decided to put some of the manzanita wood I bought of here into my tank. The small rocks you can see came from my holiday in France from the mountains (they were tested and didnt fizz).

I think that its gone quite well and my family and I all like the scape, its just time for some new plants.

Pics: 










(Above) Some kind of anubias may do well there? 





(Above) Any ideas on what to put there to replace the plant at the front?





(Above) I was thinking of buying another amazon sword to put next to the current one? what to put at the front to replace the grass like plants? I was thinking a small type of crypt?

Also, would moss look good on the wood?

Please leave your views on my scape

thanks


----------



## rawr (11 Aug 2009)

The wood looks great! 

Can we have a few more stats? substrate, lighting etc

I think moss would look good, a few Crypts also like you said. It's entirely up to you - ferns, anubias, bolbitis etc are great plants.


----------



## fishkeeper (11 Aug 2009)

sorry, i forgot specs

Juwel rio 125
The standard high lite technology by Juwel with 2x28 watt tubes. One daylight and one Nature
Substrate is tetra plant pro (though its just over a year old)
Dosing is tpn+ 0.5ml per day (plants dont look too good as ive been away for 2 weeks)

Im going to be getting rid of the sand in a few days and replacing with pure black gravel, or should I keep some sand?


----------



## fishkeeper (12 Aug 2009)

I'm thinking of getting these plants for it. But how many crypts to cover the area I would like? 5?

Cryptocoryne willisii- x5?
Anubias barteri var. barteri- x2?
Amazon Sword-x 1
Taiwan Moss- x1


----------



## rawr (12 Aug 2009)

I think you've got good numbers there, but I would get less Crypts personally - about two or three maybe? It's up to you, but generally you will get four or five plantlets out of a standard Tropica pot that you can plant and they will fill in.


----------



## fishkeeper (12 Aug 2009)

well, that will decrease the costs lol

Im never sure about the amount of plantlets that you get, so thankyou for clearing that up.

Anyone got any views about taking out the sand and adding black gravel? or keep some sand and top up the black gravel?


----------



## vauxhallmark (12 Aug 2009)

rawr said:
			
		

> I think moss would look good, a few Crypts also like you said. It's entirely up to you - ferns, anubias, bolbitis etc are great plants.



Bolbitis is a fern!

 

Mark


----------

